

I want to write about your startup - socialmediaisbs

Hey,<p>I&#x27;m the new editor at SocialTimes.com. Before that I was handling PR for a lot of different startups, and I found getting coverage was kind of a crapshoot. Or. A game of &quot;Who you know&quot;.<p>So, since taking over SocialTimes, I&#x27;ve wanted to fix that. If you&#x27;re looking for some coverage, email me at STEditor@boun.cr and I&#x27;ll connect you with our startup reporter.
======
goyalpulkit
Just sent you a mail about Shyahi, a startup focused towards making it easier
to showcase your developer contributions and social activity.

------
rpedela
Any startup or startups related to social media?

